# Video of Swiss Indoor G-Scale Railroad



## Adrian v.G (Jun 1, 2012)

I thought you all might enjoy this video I made of the Breitfeldbahn Railway, a private model railroad in central Switzerland.
Lots of LGB and Kiss rolling stock.

http://youtu.be/Z_xbjb2kBmc


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, thanks Adrian--an excellent video and what a spectacular railway. Everything was well done--structures, landscaping, rolling stock... 

Thanks again! 

Keith


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy smoke that's a very nice railroad. Well shot Adrian. Thanks.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Beautiful 
Outdoors my critters would devour all that detail! 

Thanks for posting 

John


----------



## Tom Matys (Dec 27, 2007)

The sheer number of scratchbuilt structures alone is very impressive. Overall, it's a fantastic layout, a great source of inspiration. Thanks for the vid.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The Swiss spiral viaduct is at the 3:45 minute mark. 
Very nice mountain scenery. 

Andrew


----------



## Adrian v.G (Jun 1, 2012)

Funny, my original first post seems to have disappeared. Can everybody else see it? 

Here is the link to the original video again:





Also, I visited a garden railroad in the Swiss Alps and made a cab ride video


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

*Fantastic*

Great videos, Adrian.... Thanks so much for sharing them...

Marvelous detail on the indoor layout and awesome viaduct work in the outdoor...


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

In addition to all the other fine details, I really admire the work that had to have been done to install all that catenary. It sure looks a lot better than pantographs extended to a "virtual" catenary.

Thank you,
David Meashey


----------

